# What is this plant?



## dw1122 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have this plant in my tank for over a year. It seems to survive well even I never turn on the canopy light. The ambient light in the room is just 25W lightbulbs. There is no window in the room.

I am very happy with this plant and like to know its name. Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first picture is of _Bolbitis heudeolotii_. The second is of _Microsorum pteropu_s 'windelØv'


----------



## dw1122 (Jun 8, 2005)

The two photos are of the same plant from different angles. Is there a common name for it? I tried to get more of this plant but havn't seen it in all the stores I visited. BTW, the root ofthis plant is like a little brown stem (seen in one photo)

Is this plant known for surviving extreme low light or it is just the fluke combination of my tank's condition that is keeping it alive? 

This plant also seem to produce very small plants on its own that often get lodged at the intake grill of the filter. I just take them out, stick them in the sand and they grow. Very nice.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

dw1122 said:


> The two photos are of the same plant from different angles. Is there a common name for it? I tried to get more of this plant but havn't seen it in all the stores I visited. BTW, the root ofthis plant is like a little brown stem (seen in one photo)
> 
> Is this plant known for surviving extreme low light or it is just the fluke combination of my tank's condition that is keeping it alive?
> 
> This plant also seem to produce very small plants on its own that often get lodged at the intake grill of the filter. I just take them out, stick them in the sand and they grow. Very nice.


Then it's Microsorum pteropus var. 'WindelØv' as Paul mentioned. Microsorum sp. for the most part are easy to grow and don't require much light. Just keep the 'brown stem' (rhizome) above the sand when planting it.


----------



## dw1122 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks! You guys are great. After some Googling I've learned the common name of it is "Lace Java Fern". When they say it needs low light they are not kidding. This plant survives almost complete darkness for most of the day in my tank and still keeps its nice green color.


----------

